# Suche Kaufberatung Z77-Mainboard



## Beneter (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe PCGHX Gemeinde ^^

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Z77-Mainboard für ca. 160€ - 260€.
Folgenden PC habe ich: sysProfile: ID: 135303 - Beneter
Das Mainboard war noch ein P67 B2, was ich jetzt (endlich) eingeschickt habe.
Ich möchte nicht bis zur nächsten PCGH (mit hoffentlich mehr Tests) warten...

Also aktuell zwei GTX 460 im SLI und ein i7-2600K. Diese sollen dann auch geOCed werden, entsprechend sind mir OC Funktionen (gerne im (U)EFI) und Ausstattung ziemlich wichtig.
Da ich kein neues Gehäuse (oder andere Bauteile) kaufen wollte sollte es ein ATX-Board sein.
Da Mindfactory (hier habe ich mein altes Board zurückgeschickt) keine MSI-Boards im Angebot hat stehe ich diesen MoBos eher ablehnend entgegen. Es sei denn jemand kann mir sehr überzeugende Argumente bieten.
Von ASRock wird häufiger abgeraten, da diese wohl eine relativ schlechte Spannungsversorgung für die CPU haben.
Ich bin auch bereit weg vom Z77 zu gehen, da ich mir aber eventuell (deutlich) später einen Ivy Bridge und EINE! neue GraKa kaufen möchte würde ich mir schon gerne das PCIe 3.0 Feature offen halten.
Virtu und Ähnliches würde ich gerne mal testen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob da nicht die Performance leidet.
Meine Soundkarte sollte auch daraufpassen, also brauche ich einen zusätzlichen PCIe-Slot (der möglichst den Grafikkarten keine Lanes klaut)...
Lohnt sich ein NF200? Gibt es sowas auch für PCIe 3.0?

Ganz interessant sind diese Boards:
ASUS - Mainboards- ASUS P8Z77 WS
ASUS - Mainboards- ASUS P8Z77-V PRO
ASUS - Mainboards- ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77
GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1155 - GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WIFI (rev. 1.0)
MSI Deutschland ? Mainboards - Z77A-GD65

*Das Wichtigste zusammengefasst:*
- Z77 (evtl. auch Z68)
- SLI
- OC
- 1x PCIe (gerne auch noch einen PCI)
- 160€ - 260€
- (U)EFI wäre nett

Was sagt ihr dazu? Muss ich auf irgendwas achten / habe ich was wichtiges vergessen?

Vielen Dank!

LG Beneter


----------



## FreezerX (7. Mai 2012)

Für deine Bedürfnisse reicht ein ASRock Z77 Extreme4 aus. Brauchst keine Bedenken gegenüber ASRock haben.

Die Spannungsversorgung ist bei diesem definitiv gut.


----------



## Raketenjoint (7. Mai 2012)

Asrock ist mittlerweile oft auch besser. Aber wenn du wirklich viel Geld ausgeben willst, dann kannst das Gigabyte UD5H sicherlich nehmen. Es wurde sogar in der PCGH Sieger. Sonst kenne ich mich leider nicht so gut aus. Das Sabertooth zeigt bis auf den Thermal Armor ... sonst keine anderen Besonderheiten auf. Asrock wird leider selten getestet.


----------



## FreezerX (7. Mai 2012)

Viel Geld ausgeben als Selbstzweck ist nicht so sinnvoll .
Bei den Serie 6 und Serie 7 (u. A. Z77) Boards sind alle großen Hersteller gleich gut. Testsieger werden Produkte aufgrund der (zum Teil sinnlosen) Ausstattung. In der Leistung sind alle gleich. Daher ist der Kauf eines günstigen Boards absolut empfehlenswert und kein Nachteil.


----------



## Beneter (7. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten! 



FreezerX schrieb:


> Brauchst keine Bedenken gegenüber ASRock haben. Die Spannungsversorgung ist bei diesem definitiv gut.


Hmm... okay...



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> ...kannst das Gigabyte UD5H sicherlich nehmen. Es wurde sogar in der PCGH Sieger. Das Sabertooth zeigt bis auf den Thermal Armor ... sonst keine anderen Besonderheiten auf.


Ja, aber das ASUS P8Z77 WS wurde nicht mitgetestet... 
Ja, meint ihr der Thermal Armor bringt was? Er soll ja (auch) vor Staub schützen. Ob er das mit Lüftern, welche darunter blasen, kann ist fraglich. Hat jemand vielleicht ein anderes Sabertooth und kann was dazu sagen?



FreezerX schrieb:


> Viel Geld ausgeben als Selbstzweck ist nicht so sinnvoll .


Ist mir klar. Ich habe aber mal ein relativ günstiges Board gekauft und mich später nur damit rumgeärgert. Mir geht es vor allen Dingen um gute SLI unterstützung (vll NF200 ?) und OC. Viele Boards haben miserable OC Funktionen.

Geld ist nicht so das Problem... Ich möchte nachher glücklich sein. Ich würde mir auch das Maximus IV kaufen, wenn es in mein Gehäuse passen würde 
Ich hatte bisher viele Asus und war sehr zufrieden damit... insbesondere weiß ich nicht, ob ich mit dem UEFI vom Gigabyte zurecht komme... wobei dieses ja von PCGH auch als gut beschrieben wurde.

Nochmal Danke für die Antworten!

LG Stefan


----------



## FreezerX (7. Mai 2012)

Beim Z77 Chipsatz ist die Übertaktungsfähigkeit bei allen Boards nahezu identisch. Es gibt meiner Meinung nach kein "billiges" Z77 Board von den vier großen Herstellern, mit dem du dich ärgern wirst.
Für die UEFI Funktionen findest du bei allen Boards gute Anleitungen, bzw. sind diese selbsterklärend.


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (7. Mai 2012)

Also ich liebäugel momentan mit dem ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance . Kostet ca 160 Euro, hat 2 PCIe Slots für Grakas, schön weit auseinander, einen PCIe x1 Slot und 2 PCI. 2 SATAIII und 3 SATAII sowie einen eSATA port...

Außerdem noch nette Qualitätsfeatures wie premium gold caps und digi power, vergleichbar mit denen von ASUS, und nette OC und performance Eigenschaften wie Xfast, virtu MVP...

Wenns ein wenig mehr sein muss, evtl das Professional...

Konnte es bisher nicht testen aber die high end gamer mainboards von ASRock sollen denen von ASUS eigentlich das Wasser reichen können. Die Zeiten, dass AsRock mist produzierte sind vorbei. In Sachen vielfältiger Ausstattung oftmals sogar vielfältiger als ASUS. (z.B. P67 Boards mit FDD, IDE, COM port etc.)


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2012)

Mein Favorit wäre das Asus Z77 V.
Im Grunde bietet das Board alles was so gebraucht wird.
Dei Maximus Reihe halte ich nach aktuellem Stand für überflüssig. Ebenso das Sabertooth.
Die Fatality Reihe von Asrock ist sehr gut. Technisch besser als die Extreme Modelle.


----------



## Beneter (7. Mai 2012)

FreezerX schrieb:


> Für die UEFI Funktionen findest du bei allen Boards gute Anleitungen, bzw. sind diese selbsterklärend.


Ums verstehen gehts nicht, sondern ums wiederfinden 



CrAzY DeAleR schrieb:


> Also ich liebäugel momentan mit dem ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance .


Das hatte ich garnicht wirklich bedacht, weil ich dachte hier geht es eh nur um den Namen... schaue ich mir morgen mal an.



Threshold schrieb:


> Mein Favorit wäre das Asus Z77 V.
> Dei Maximus Reihe halte ich nach aktuellem Stand für überflüssig. Ebenso das Sabertooth.


Warum stellst du das Asus über das Gigabyte? Und welches Z77 V meinst du? ^^
Jupp, überflüssig auf jeden fall XDD

Inzwischen habe ich mich eigentlich auch mit dem Gigabyte UD5H angefreundet ^^ morgen wird aber nochmal überlegt 

Momentan also im Rennen:
- Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WIFI
- Asus P8Z77-V Pro
- ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance (evtl. Professional)
- ASRock Z77 Extreme4

Vielen Dank für die Vielen Antworten und Anregungen!

LG Beneter


----------



## Westcoast (8. Mai 2012)

ich würde zum gigabyte Z77X UD5H tendieren, wenn das geld keine rolle spielt. ansonsten reicht auch eine Z77X UD3H aus. es wird immer wieder asrock empfohlen, 
habe bischen nachgeforscht und herausgefuden, dass asrock gerne analoge spawas einsetzt, keine digitalen. nach heutiger sicht sollten es schon digitale spawas sein.

den support von ASUS finde ich nicht gut, bei defekt kann es passieren, dass man sehr lange warten muss. mir sind schon einige asus boards abgeraucht.


----------



## FreezerX (8. Mai 2012)

Alle Z77 ATX Boards von ASRock haben digitale Versorgung.


----------



## Beneter (8. Mai 2012)

Okay... kleines Statusupdate:

Ich gabe inzwischen die Asus Karten ausgeschlossen und schwanke jetzt zwischen:
-ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional (sieht etwas hochwertiger aus, lese noch... ^^)
-Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WIFI (mSATA Port (ganz interessant, ob Caching trotz SSD was bringt wage ich zu bezweifeln), DVI-Anschluss (für Virtu interessant)) [Testsiger bei PCGH]

In wenigen Minuten werde ich vermutlich eine Entscheidung treffen 

LG Stefan


----------



## Beneter (8. Mai 2012)

Soo... die Entscheidung ist gefallen 
Heute Nacht wird das Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WIFI bestellt.

Der Gesamteindruck hat eher überzeugt. Die Spannungsmesspunkte und mSATA sind Features die sicher nicht völlig sinnfrei sind, gerade beim Übertakten 
Außerdem bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass meine Soundkarte im obersten PCIe-Port  mit dem NB-Kühler des ASRock Fatal1ty kollidieren würde.

Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe!
LG Beneter


----------



## Westcoast (8. Mai 2012)

viel spaß mit deinem neuen gigabyte board, hast ein gutes ausgesucht.


----------



## Schauderwelz (12. Mai 2012)

Also ich Suche z.B. noch ein günstiges Mainboard für den i5 3450 nen Günstiges Mainboard so umdie 100 Euro. Was würdet ihr emfehlen?

Ins auge Gefasst hatte ich das MSI Z77A-G43

oder sind die unter 100€ von Gigabyte oder ASRock besser und zuverlässiger?


----------



## FreezerX (12. Mai 2012)

Das Mainboard ist gut. Gigabyte und ASRock sind genau so gut. 
Allerdings ist das Z77 Board für effektives Übertakten gedacht, d.h. in Kombination mit K-Prozessoren (z.B. 3570K).
Für einen i5 3450 bietet ein H77 Board die selbe Leistung. Allerdings spricht außer dem Preis nichts gegen das Z77 Board.


----------



## Schauderwelz (12. Mai 2012)

Naja die interne GPU vom CPU sollte dann auch genuzt werden können, geht ja nur beim Z77 oder?


----------



## FreezerX (12. Mai 2012)

Das geht bei allen Serie-7 Mainboards (d.h. B75, H77, Z75, Z77,...). Hier gibts die Chipsatzübersicht bei Wiki -> LGA 1155 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lyph (12. Mai 2012)

FreezerX schrieb:


> Alle Z77 ATX Boards von ASRock haben digitale Versorgung.


 
Das ist schlichtweg falsch, bzw. schwammig ausgedrückt. Der offizielle ASRock Support hat bestätigt (die Quelle finde ich gerade nicht), dass das "digital" für eine digitale Kontrolle der analogen SpaWas stünde. Somit ist das schon eine Irreführung wenn man von "Digi Power" spricht aber analoges PWM verwendet. Ich meine erst das Extreme6 hätte hochwertigere Bauteile verbaut (SpaWas/MOSFETs) was sich dann im Preis wiederspiegelt. Wenn ich das alles richtig gelesen habe, dann hatten die Z68 Boards von ASRock hochwertigere Bauteile als die Z77, wodurch der günstigere Preis der aktuellen Boards begründet werden kann. Natürlich sind aber alle Z77 Boards voll funktionstüchtig und alles andere als minderwertig. Der Otto-Normal-Verbraucher wird wohl keinen Unterschied feststellen können. Auch die OC-tauglichkeit scheint dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt zu werden. Daher kann man auch ruhig zum ASRock greifen, aber bei ASUS/Gigabyte zahlt man nicht nur wegen dem Namen einen Aufpreis sondern auch mitunter für teilweise teurere Bauteile.

Quelle: HardwareLuxX


----------



## FreezerX (12. Mai 2012)

Lyph schrieb:


> Das ist schlichtweg falsch, bzw. schwammig ausgedrückt. Der offizielle ASRock Support hat bestätigt (die Quelle finde ich gerade nicht), dass das "digital" für eine digitale Kontrolle der analogen SpaWas stünde. Somit ist das schon eine Irreführung wenn man von "Digi Power" spricht aber analoges PWM verwendet. Ich meine erst das Extreme6 hätte hochwertigere Bauteile verbaut (SpaWas/MOSFETs) was sich dann im Preis wiederspiegelt. Wenn ich das alles richtig gelesen habe, dann hatten die Z68 Boards von ASRock hochwertigere Bauteile als die Z77, wodurch der günstigere Preis der aktuellen Boards begründet werden kann. Natürlich sind aber alle Z77 Boards voll funktionstüchtig und alles andere als minderwertig. Der Otto-Normal-Verbraucher wird wohl keinen Unterschied feststellen können. Auch die OC-tauglichkeit scheint dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt zu werden. Daher kann man auch ruhig zum ASRock greifen, aber bei ASUS/Gigabyte zahlt man nicht nur wegen dem Namen einen Aufpreis sondern auch mitunter für teilweise teurere Bauteile.
> 
> Quelle: HardwareLuxX


 
Danke für den Hinweis. Viel anfangen kann ich mit der Beschreibung der "Hybrid" Ausführung nicht. ASRock beschreibt sein Digi Power, bereits beim Z77 Pro3 mit folgendem:
"Traditionelle Mainboards verfügen meist nur über analoge Puls-width Modulation (PWM). Dies kann dazu führen, dass die CPU-Stromversorgung nicht stabil genug und von geringer Effizienz ist. Probleme mit dem PC können die Folge sein. Um die Spannungsversorgung der CPU zu optimieren, nutzen die ASRock Mainboards digitale Puls-width Modulation und bieten so stabilere und effiziente Vcore-Spannung."


----------



## Lyph (12. Mai 2012)

Hab die Links gefunden (falls es wen interessiert):

- Overclock.net
- Overclock.net
- HardwareLuxX
- Statement vom ASRock Support


> What we called *“digital” means digital control*. We have added some component to have our Vcore circuit as digital control. It is not only 6367, but other chips to make the digital Vcore.


----------



## FreezerX (12. Mai 2012)

Das Forum und damit die Links habe ich auch angesehen. Bei Z77 bieten vorwiegend Asus und Gigabyte (rein) digitale PWMs, ASRock und MSI analoge. 
Allerdings lässt sich für den Enduser mit der Info allein keine Qualität ableiten. Das hängt von den individuellen Lösungen ab. 

Ein sehr guter Link zum Thema ist hier: Analog VS Digital PWMs. 
Vor allem ganz unten die Tabellen und die Bilder sind interessant. Selbst auf High-End X79 Boards verbauen Hersteller analoge PWM Chips.


----------



## Westcoast (12. Mai 2012)

ich frage mich gerade wo man die frontpanel anschlüsse wie power led, sw, reset sw, speaker beim Z77 GD65 von msi anschliessen muss.
normal sind die kleinen stecker unten rechts am board, bei diesem aber sind da USB anschlüsse, muss man die kleinen stecker in der mitte anschliessen?


----------



## darthshadow (8. Juli 2012)

Suche ebenfalls ein Z77 Board und schwebe zwischen folgenden Boards:

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H 
AsRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional
ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe
ASUS Maximus V Formula

Was meint ihr ? Hat das AsRock immer noch die analoge PWM Chips ?


----------



## moperswings (8. Juli 2012)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche für einen 3770k:
Das Asus Z77V hat ja vier Grafikausgänge.
Werden die alle parallel unterstützt?
Ich habe nämlich 3 Monitore.


----------

